# DALI-Adresse mittels SPS neu vergeben bzw. auslesen (+NFT Gateway)



## Stilibert (19 Mai 2020)

Hallo SPSler,

Ich moechte auf meinen DALI-Bus mittels Touchpanel MP 377 15" Touch (6AV6-644-0AB0-2AX0),SPS 315-2 PN/DP (315-2EH14-0AB0),CP343-1 Lean (343-1CX10-0XE0) und S7-DALI-Gateway von NFT zugreifen. Zurzeit kann ich Lampen an- und ausschalten; hoch- und runterdimmen.

Jedoch ist es mir bis dato nicht gelungen, ueber die SPS bzw. Touchpanel DALI-Adressen von Lampen auszulesen, ggf. zu aendern oder neue Teilnehmer hinzuzufuegen. Das geht bei mir zurzeit nur ueber die Tridonic USB-DALI-Schnittstelle (https://www.tridonic.com/com/de/products/dali-usb.asp )und den masterConfigurator ( https://www.tridonic.com/com/de/software-masterconfigurator.asp ) oder eine Schnelladressierung ueber die Weboberflaeche von NFT ( https://nft-automates.de/leistungen/s-7-dali-gateway/ ), soll aber in Zukunft ueber die SPS, bzw. Touchpanel passieren. Dem Kommunikationsprotokoll liegt wohl die DIN EN 60929:2006 zugrunde, ich werde aber in Hinblick auf die Umsetzung der gewuenschten Funktionen:



*Neue Teilnehmer dem DALI-Bus hinzufuegen*
*Auslesen der Adresse und ggf. Auslesen der Adresse*

nicht wirklich fuendig.

Hat jemand ein Projekt aehnlichen Hintergrunds hinter sich oder eine Ahnung wie ich die Funktionen umgesetzt bekomme? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------

